# Will Health Care cover Nutritionist?



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Does health care or Blue Cross (Im in Alberta) cover visits to a Nutritionist?

I have really started worrying about my health recently, and I want to do everything I can to make sure I reach 30!

thanks!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not sure if it does, but it should. Prevention is better than prescription (i.e., prescribed drugs or surgeries).


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks Dr. G. Maybe I will contact Alberta Health Care and find out, just looked up some prices, my god they are EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you have a health plan where you work?

Certain medical conditions necessitate nutritionist-coverage, as recommended by a physican. In those cases, your work's health care might cover it.

Otherwise, a more limited range of conditions will have public health insurance coverage for a nutritionist.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't worry, you'll reach 30 oldtimer. I'm sure with a little reading you could come up with some good dietary guidelines on your own. Fruits, veggies, whole grains, variety, everything in moderation blah blah blah.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

A nutritionist? Are you serious?

Send me a cheque for $20 to cover this advice.

Don't eat at a fast food restaurant.
Don't eat anything fried, deep fried, or with the word fry or fried in its name.
If the only colour on your plate is brown, eat some veggies.
Never eat dessert.
Buy a steamer. Get one that does rice and veggies.
Drink V8. Stop drinking pop.
Eat breakfast. Preferably some sort of cereal. The more fibre, the better.
Graze all day on fruits and veggies.
Don't eat junk food.

Unless you have an underlying medical condition, that is all the nutritional advice you will ever need.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Water is good too guytoronto.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> Unless you have an underlying medical condition, that is all the nutritional advice you will ever need.


I do actually, problem is the doctors don't know what's wrong yet!
I have been seeing 2 different specialists for more than 2 years, and I am waiting on a third (Who wont even be calling me for my appointment until next year!) Meanwhile, my daily life suffers from it, and they don't seem to care, putting my visits 6-8 months apart from each other and loading me up on drugs (Last time I told them not to perscribe anything because nothing in the past has worked, and I am sick of their damn pills). And to top it off, I have started having chest pains.

My diet could be much better I am sure, but given I know nothing about nutrition, it was suggested that I see a Nutritionist to help balance it out and tell me why certain things are bad for what reasons and what it effects in my body. Hence my post about reaching 30.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

do yourself a favour and contact my naturopath/chiropractor and book a nautropath appt.

Morris Zubkewych
(416) 762-7591
near bloor/high park

it will change your life and won't be expensive


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

MacSpectrum
It will be incredibly expensive, as I live in Calgary! I have an excellent Chiropractor though, he is my cousin, and only 5 mins away from work! I do not have a naturopath though, what is that exactly?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Open the door, step outside, look at the people. See how overweight they are, well , there is your answer. 
This should be a mayor issue for future elections/generations/ plain future. Shame it's not.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

I recommend A D L Nutrition Consulting 815-3882 for the Calgary area. 
Also if you are a student or alumni at either UofC or SAIT there is probably an in house specialist through the health center.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDaddy said:


> MacSpectrum
> It will be incredibly expensive, as I live in Calgary! I have an excellent Chiropractor though, he is my cousin, and only 5 mins away from work! I do not have a naturopath though, what is that exactly?



http://www.naturopathicassoc.ca/dr.html for a list of naturopaths in Canada, by province/territory

they use natural methods to analyze and help the body heal itself

i was diagnosed as very "acidic" (now, now, i know the opening for the joke there, but let's leave it alone for now) and since going the regimen, i have YET to take an alka-seltzer or any ant-acid (save about 3x after too much alcohol)
ant-acids were a far to regular part of my diet

this has been going for about 6 months now

and i have yet to pick up a cold/sniffle and my blood pressure is down


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

AND don't have any "Diet", "Sugar free" or any product with Aspartame or any other artificial sweetener. Very, Very bad.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks for the info!
It is strange, I very rarely get sick, the last time I remember actually being sick and taking a day off work was almost 2 years ago, and I was fine the next day. The only Sugar Free substance I use regularly is Juicy Fruit, it is helping me with my Quit Smoking regimine, though I will be off that soon enough as well! Yee Haw!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> ...it is helping me with my Quit Smoking regimine, though I will be off that soon enough as well! Yee Haw!


You smoke?!?

You've been sick for 2 years and you smoke?

You admit your diet could be better and you smoke and you have health problems. I am SHOCKED!!!

Quit looking for a miracle answer / pill / treatment to solve your problems.

If you quit smoking, eat balanced meals, and exercise, AND you still have problems, then consult a doctor.

Otherwise, quit wasting health-care dollars. Start buying Mens Health, and follow the advice within.

Gawd...you smoke!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Jordan said:


> AND don't have any "Diet", "Sugar free" or any product with Aspartame or any other artificial sweetener. Very, Very bad.


I dumped that stuff months ago and have seen the positive results.

I have almost dropped added salt and sugars. 

I cook almost all my own meals and rarely consume prepared foods.
I've cut down dramatically on beef and pork and increased fish and chicken consumption.

Do some research and consult someone other than the "established medical community." The education alone is worth the effort.

If you have your health, you can deal with most anything else.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> You smoke?!?
> 
> You've been sick for 2 years and you smoke?
> 
> ...


For your information, my health problems are not in relation to the smoking, except for the chest pains.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> For your information, my health problems are not in relation to the smoking, except for the chest pains.


Anybody else see a problem with this?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Anybody else see a problem with this?


Something about a "horse and leading him to water" comes to mind.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I talked to my doctors about this and the both said the problems I have are not related to smoking, but of course you would know more then a trained specialist wouldnt you.
Of course, as doctors, they did tell me I should quit. If your not going to give productive comments like the rest have in this thread, please don't post.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

The lack of positivity and compassion in this thread is disappointing, I must say.


Anyway, hi MacDaddy.

I think what people are getting at is that there's a very good chance smoking will get you, if not directly, then indirectly. Quitting is definitely a good idea. Even if it's not directly linked to your health problems, it could very well still be contributing by lowering your immune system and stuff like that.

Anyway, amongst the insults, there is some good advice in some of these posts. Good for you for starting to think about your health and especially for trying to quit smoking! You can do it!!

The best advice is: moderation in everything. Educate yourself in nutrition as much as you can, get some exercise...the usual stuff. If you are feeling like doing something hardcore, look into doing a detox. It can do a lot of good for the body and the mind and might be a nice way to start a healthier way of life. Why not make one nutritionist appointment (pay for it by the money your saving by quitting smoking) and see how it goes?

Good luck...let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure if it does, but it should. Prevention is better than prescription (i.e., prescribed drugs or surgeries).


I couldn't agree more. There are so many people on so many prescription drugs right now, it's scary.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Jordan said:


> AND don't have any "Diet", "Sugar free" or any product with Aspartame or any other artificial sweetener. Very, Very bad.


Are there any hard medical facts of this? Theree seems to be tons of urban legends and misinfomration on the net about aspartame and artificial sweeteners, but is there any medical facts for this. I find it hard to believe it's bad for you when alot of people who have diabetes eat this stuff and those people regularly see medical professionals.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDaddy said:


> For your information, my health problems are not in relation to the smoking, except for the chest pains.


Ah yes, the chest pains. I remember them well.

I was a smoker for 42 years at the rate of 10 packs a week or so until August 23, 2000.

On that day I died.

Three times to be exact.

The emergency room doctors had me listed as a goner and called in the family. Fact of the matter is that they were amazed I did not stay dead. After angioplasty, I now have only 60% heart function and 10 grand worth of metal in me thanks to smoking.

I quit smoking that very day and changed my diet to much like MACSPECTRUM, but using only very low fat items like cheese with 19% MF or less and drinking skim milk. I gave up all greasy foods and deep fried foods too. Cook everything myself now.

I too had those chest pains due to the smoking, and apparently like you chose to ignore them.

I have news for you though. Do so at the risk of taking your own life because that is eventually what will happen.

Do me a favour, no do yourself a favour and please stop smoking. NOW!

If you don't we'll miss your input on ehMac.

Think about it.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Do me a favour, no do yourself a favour and please stop smoking. NOW!


I quit a month and a half ago. I have been told by some people that it could also be my back/ribs causing the problems (I have had back problems since growing 6.5" over a summer, many Chiro/Massage trips from that!) in my chest, but I want to get it checked out just in case, and for my own piece of mind. But when I complained to my GP a few years ago, all he said was quit smoking and refused to do anything else (All he did was take my pulse, have a listen and sent me on my way). I have a real hate on for doctors!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDaddy said:


> I quit a month and a half ago.


I am so very glad to hear that. A very wise decision indeed!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacDaddy said:


> I quit a month and a half ago.


Congrats! You deserve a beer for that! ... wait, you want to eat healthy... you deserve a low-carb beer for that!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Kosh said:


> Congrats! You deserve a beer for that! ... wait, you want to eat healthy... you deserve a low-carb beer for that!


*A* beer is fine. 2 beers are fine.

12 beers are NOT fine.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

How bout Near Beer LOL!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDaddy said:


> How bout Near Beer LOL!


Drinking *Near Beer* means you should have your head examined. Consult nearest psychiatrist.


----------

